# meth questions



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

i been wanting to meth my car for awhile now, the more i think about getting one i want it. anyways im not sure if my car is ready for meth. i dont want to blow my engine or something dumb like that. my mods are 1.8t on unitronic stage 2, max psi turbo back (catless), neuspeed intake, audi 225hp diverter valve, ecs stage 2 coil packs, n75j valve. 
is my car safely ready for meth or am i going to need forged pistons / a entire built engine?


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: meth questions (veedubbinn)*

??


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Honestly you can run W/M on a completely stock engine.
The more mods you have, the better it works. So this is a great supporting mod.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fixmy59bug)*

i also was told meth kits will steam clean the engine and when you tear it apart everything will look new. im a noob when it comes to forced injection, im in the process of learning.
how hard are these kits to install?


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbinn)*

http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1


----------



## 01 wolfsturd (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbinn)*

they are not that hard to install all depending on the kit you go with however it will not necessarily clean the engine it all depends on your air fuel ratio.


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: meth questions (veedubbinn)*

Your engine would be safer running the WAI.


----------



## GLIdriver14 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: meth questions (gypsyjetta)*

there are DIY on here that can show you step bby step how to install. it just takes time and patience to get it done. your car is perfectly ready for it no other mods are needed. Meth will be a great next mod as im basically in the exact same stage of my car as you and meth will be my next step. People have compared meth to being just as much of a favorite mod as the chip. and as stated meth wont hurt you only help.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: meth questions (GLIdriver14)*

yeah im deff doing it, just a matter of getting money together! me and my buddy that works at a local shop are going to install it. let me know how your install goes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: meth questions (veedubbinn)*

Just installer the Devils Own Stg 2 kit on my 1.8T jetta...currently just running Distilled H2O until I get some Juice for it.
the other day it was 105 degrees outside and my car was bogging down from the heat. Today it is 100 degrees and my car feels like it's running in 70-80 degree weather...Big improvement.
I did a lot of reading up on WAI and really it is one of the safest things you can do to your engine.---->Caveat: don't be a dork and stick 100% nitro in the tank and your pretty safe.
As far as the install, it took me 4 hours start to finish by myself (removed bumper and stuck the pump in the drivers side just behind the horns) and that is because I wanted to ensure it was secured and had to come up with a bracket solution, Smoke breaks, chill in the air conditioning and go back out. I used a dremmel to do the hole in the washer tank and ran the controller inside the cabin. Straight forward,not hard but try to have a plan "before"you start the job and it will go in easy.
Do it...WAI compliments almost any setup you can think of.


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: meth questions (william8251)*



























































_Modified by william8251 at 6:26 PM 5-26-2009_


_Modified by william8251 at 6:28 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: meth questions (william8251)*

I still have not decided on a final location for the controller...I am really thinking about putting it in the sunroof motor cover.


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: meth questions (william8251)*

thanks bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_i also was told meth kits will steam clean the engine and when you tear it apart everything will look new. im a noob when it comes to forced injection, im in the process of learning.
how hard are these kits to install?

thats true, when the mixture evaporates cleans the valves, rings and pistons, and also cools down everything in there so the turbo works much more cooler, that equals less stress, and that translates into more durability.......
its not that hard to install the water connections are super easy, the electrical stuff is a little bit more diffiult but nothng that cant be done with a proper diagram....
go for it it works like a charm with Unitronic flashes!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: meth questions (william8251)*


_Quote, originally posted by *william8251* »_I still have not decided on a final location for the controller...I am really thinking about putting it in the sunroof motor cover.

check the new coolingmist cgms kit it haves a gauge pod type controller, it also reads boost so you kill two birds with one shot you have your WAI controller and a boost gauge.....


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: meth questions ([email protected])*

thanks !! i cant wait i been wanting to do the meth kit forever now, im undeicded of what kit i want... price is a big part of why im holding off, im a cheap ass







but after water fest im ordering my kit. 
unitronic FTW!!


----------



## SilkRcket (Jul 22, 2009)

To the OP:
I have been looking around the many forums and was told that i should get an Intercooler prior to the W/M kit. Is this true or can I run the W/M with out the Intercooler? I am only asking since you didn;t mention that you had one.


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (SilkRcket)*

there is no requirement to have a intercooler to run W/M. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (william8251)*

its a plus to have one though. **** i still have not ordered my kit, whats a cheap nice kit i should order?


----------

